# SOS: Oriental Red Male



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Was browsing the Siamese Rescue in Sheffield and saw this poor male whose owner has died Adoption

Thought I would post on here in the hope that someone could help.

All details are on the link.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well if he's gonna be PTS in 2 weeks I would take him as a foster. I am a little confused about it though, he is currently in a cattery? The rescue cannot get him into foster or into their own rescue?

I assume if they are not currently looking after him the adoption fee is not being charged...?


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not sure. They usually only seem to have a few cats in and there seem to be more than usual. I think they are quite small - so maybe they are full.

They do sometimes list cats / special cases for other people and put themselves down as the contact so I definitely don't think adoption fees would be applied.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Ive emailed and Im tempted to ring all the catteries n sheffield google is throwing at me!


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, it's a shame there isn't any more information. It's really kind of you to offer to foster him.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Cherry24 said:


> Yes, it's a shame there isn't any more information. It's really kind of you to offer to foster him.


Okay the first one got me through to an actual person! I was expecting to leave answer phone messages, frick! I just explained and he was super nice lmao. but not his cattery....


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That is just awful to PTS a cat who is only 6. Could one of the Siamese breeder/owners on here put them in touch with the Siamese breed club rescue? Maybe they can help. Or perhaps KellyJoy's organisation may be able to help?

I do hope someone can save him.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wish I hadn't seen this
Will be on my mind all day now. Poor little soul.

The thoughts of somebody putting my cats to sleep because I have died really fills me with dread:scared:

I hope someone can help this little guy and rescue him ASAP.


----------



## Panacea (Jul 19, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Wish I hadn't seen this
> Will be on my mind all day now. Poor little soul.
> 
> The thoughts of somebody putting my cats to sleep because I have died really fills me with dread:scared:
> ...


This, how totally awful.

Why does he have to be put to sleep? If only we didn't have two orientals and a highly strung sensitive Siamese...I'd rescue him.


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Okay the first one got me through to an actual person! I was expecting to leave answer phone messages, frick! I just explained and he was super nice lmao. but not his cattery....


I'm sure that was a surprise for both of you  Hope you have better luck today.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They are looking for a barn home for him. I wonder if the problem is that he is a former stud?

I am going to share this.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This has now been thoroughly shared with offers of fostering. I hope the rescue takes this up!

Liz


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

lizward said:


> This has now been thoroughly shared with offers of fostering. I hope the rescue takes this up!
> 
> Liz


Hopefully there will be a happy ending to this one.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know of some one enquiring about him  hopefully he will have a good home soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed the home pans out, if not do email me 
[email protected] , I am sure we will be able to help find him a rescue placement


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they are wanting £80 for him....... how can they ask £80 for a cat they are just going to kill if no one takes?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

£80 Lets hope they can compromise on this.
I would have thought a donation to help other cats maybe £40 might have been better.
Like lil miss says they want to put him to sleep in 2 weeks if they can't find him a home.  so why the £80 quid.


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

That's terrible. I'm in shock! Is it to pay the cattery fees? Poor boy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

from what my friend said, when she asked the bloke why that much, he started to stutter and came our with something about keep, vac and to make sure he didnt just go to any one, but he was really caught out by the question

shes going to try calling back in a couple of days and saying she will take him but she isnt happy about £80, hopefully sort something out, i mean if they PTS it will just cost them more!!! so surely finding a new home is better for their pocket any way, even without the stupid fee of £80


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Where did you get £80 from? - on that site they are asking £120!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my friend who wants to offer him a home rang and asked about him


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

spid said:


> Where did you get £80 from? - on that site they are asking £120!!!!!


I saw the £120 but that to me looks like cats that they have taken into their rescue, cared for, etc. This cat is not in rescue, he is in a cattery, and the rescue appear to have no rescue nor foster space, hence his '2 weeks or PTS' status.

I did not think they would be trying to get £80 for him in this instance...

I hope B can get him Lil Miss. Apparently the cattery is in Leeds rather than Sheffield. I cannot understand why they want to charge if he's in danger of being PTS.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

There is something a little strange about the whole situation....is he in a cattery or the rescue for a start? If he is in rescue why the threat of PTS??? If he is in a cattery and the fees have not been paid why are the _rescue_ asking for a fee?? Doesn't add up.
Whatever....I really hope he gets a lovely new home and soon.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> There is something a little strange about the whole situation....is he in a cattery or the rescue for a start? If he is in rescue why the threat of PTS??? If he is in a cattery and the fees have not been paid why are the _rescue_ asking for a fee?? Doesn't add up.
> Whatever....I really hope he gets a lovely new home and soon.


From what I have gathered (I emailed the rescue and they told me to give them my number to give to the cattery) he is in a cattyer after his owner died. There is no space for him, I assume, in rescue.

I assume from what Lil Miss said (her friend has a more permanent home for him rather than me fostering) that the cattery is the one charging the fee...
and hence why he is at risk of being PTS.

I dont know how it ended up in the cattery (ie before or after the owner died)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

leeds isnt too much farther then sheffield, its her OH that will be driving (probably reluctantly XD) its only 170 or so miles rather then 150 or so :lol: :lol: :lol:
just means i probably wouldnt be able to collect him and meet her with him :lol:

yep if B were able to get him it would be a permanent home rather then a foster or rescue placement

if the cattery get back to you before she calls them again, see if you can get the "price" down, as she really wants to get him out there, but £80 is a bit much really, and i doubt she would get away with explaining that much to the OH :lol: :lol:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

sos cat has been given a home! So says pauling at the shelter


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope the pretty boy went to someone who wasn't moaning about paying a very small £80. What is it with people, always wanting something for nothong, or next to nothing? Even the RSPCA ask for £60 adoption fee for a moggy This cat is a pure breed for heavens sake! 

I would not have been keen on rehoming this cat to someone squabbling over the £80. We all know cats should never be free to a good home. For obvious reasons. And also to put people off buying a pedigree cat, just to sell on for a profit. 

There are reasons, for everything!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> I hope the pretty boy went to someone who wasn't moaning about paying a very small £80. What is it with people, always wanting something for nothong, or next to nothing? Even the RSPCA ask for £60 adoption fee for a moggy This cat is a pure breed for heavens sake!
> 
> I would not have been keen on rehoming this cat to someone squabbling over the £80. We all know cats should never be free to a good home. For obvious reasons. And also to put people off buying a pedigree cat, just to sell on for a profit.
> 
> There are reasons, for everything!


Yeah i agree he is a gorgeous siamese i offered him a foster place and they told me that he had found a forever home so i'm really happy for him!


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> Yeah i agree he is a gorgeous siamese i offered him a foster place and they told me that he had found a forever home so i'm really happy for him!


That is great to hear, he has found a forever home! And kind of you to offer to foster him.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> That is great to hear, he has found a forever home! And kind of you to offer to foster him.


Selfish of me really he is just so cute lol!


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> Selfish of me really he is just so cute lol!


Indeed he is, who could blame you. :lol:

I am considering rehoming a spayed ex breeding queen of 3 years old, and the fee I have been asked to pay is £250.

£80 seems like a total bargain for this gorgeous siamese boy!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> Indeed he is, who could blame you. :lol:
> 
> I am considering rehoming a spayed ex breeding queen of 3 years old, and the fee I have been asked to pay is £250.
> 
> £80 seems like a total bargain for this gorgeous siamese boy!


yeah they do a lot for them, vet care cattery food so not sup rising it costs


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> I hope the pretty boy went to someone who wasn't moaning about paying a very small £80. What is it with people, always wanting something for nothong, or next to nothing? Even the RSPCA ask for £60 adoption fee for a moggy This cat is a pure breed for heavens sake!
> 
> I would not have been keen on rehoming this cat to someone squabbling over the £80. We all know cats should never be free to a good home. For obvious reasons. And also to put people off buying a pedigree cat, just to sell on for a profit.
> 
> There are reasons, for everything!


What reasons? Whats worse than someone getting him and selling him off? the cattery putting him to sleep?

You really think a cat possibly being sold on is worse than that? Its gonna be dead if no one takes him.

They were threatening him with being put to sleep! And saying he should have a barn to live in?? That's not a normal requirement for a cat. They seemed desperate for anything, even a shed to shove him in, but you have to pay £80 to shove him in your shed..

Your ex breeding queen wasn't gonna be PTS. I have paid for all my cats but none of them wereon deaths row. It's not squabbling.


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Oh get over yourself!!! They were threatening him with being put to sleep! And saying he should have a barn to live in?? That's not a normal requirement for a cat. They seemed desperate for anything, even a shed to shove him in, but you have to pay £80 to shove him in your shed..
> 
> Your ex breeding queen wasn't gonna be PTS! I have paid for all my cats but none of them wereon deaths row. It's not squabbling.


In my mind, if someone is not willing to pay £80 for the cat (which is a bargain), I would worry that they would also penny pinch if the cat needed veterinary care, and they would not take him to a vets.

Just my alarm bells, we all have different instincts about these things.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

As I said, he was going to be killed anyway, so the cattery isnt really that bothered about what happens to him.

Many of the people in the thread thought the rescue was charging the fee, which it turned out they werent, but the cattery are hardly angels in all this.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

They are all gorgeous but I really reallly want a havana!!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> They are all gorgeous but I really reallly want a havana!!!


Is there not a Havana boy on there!


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 6, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> As I said, he was going to be killed anyway, so the cattery isnt really that bothered about what happens to him.
> 
> Many of the people in the thread thought the rescue was charging the fee, which it turned out they werent, but the cattery are hardly angels in all this.


I am sure the PTS was used as a selling tool (cruel I know), and it worked the gorgeous fella has a home now! And I just hope it wasn't a penny pincher that got him.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Is there not a Havana boy on there!


Yes there is but 2 cats is my limit and I already have my boys. If he was closer I would be very very tempted..


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Priscilla said:


> I am sure the PTS was used as a selling tool (cruel I know), and it worked the gorgeous fella has a home now! And I just hope it wasn't a penny pincher that got him.


I dunno who you think are 'penny pinchers' but I know no one on this thread is.

There are fair prices for older cats, that people have already used for the purpose, a fair price to get them into an older home. I am not for people profiteering off animals...

I know a lot of people who have paid through the nose for animals and still not got them veterinary care.


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I'm pleased to see that he found a home as that is the most important thing. I also agree that all the cats on that page are gorgeous and think that Pauline does a great job running the rescue. I know of people who have had some lovely cats from there.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Cherry24 said:


> Well, I'm pleased to see that he found a home as that is the most important thing. I also agree that all the cats on that page are gorgeous and think that Pauline does a great job running the rescue. I know of people who have had some lovely cats from there.


I had my gorgeous (if slightly nuts) girl from Pauline, it is only a small rescue run from her home but she does a brilliant job with very limited resources:thumbup:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I am glad he got a good home. I am not surpised though. Pedigrees will almost always find a home because suddenly all sorts of fostering offers appear. This never happens with an ordinary moggie. Then everyone is full up. Very sad actually:sad:.
The PTS is also highly unlikely, just a threat to get people to jump in. 
Anyway, all's well that ends well.


----------

